# WESTERN FLYER WEDNESDAY



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 7, 2017)

Heres a few pics of my 58 Western Flyer Super X53..NOS fenders i just put on ,but with better pics...@joebuffardi hey bro i need a customized shurspin brother[emoji41]...wenever u got the time...Ride on !














Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 7, 2017)

love it !!!!! nice one , from bicycle larry


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 7, 2017)

My 1938 Shelby-built Western Flyer  







Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mine is Cleveland Welding built 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (Jun 7, 2017)

1935 Shelby Built


----------



## the2finger (Jun 7, 2017)

My '51


----------



## mike j (Jun 7, 2017)

1941 Western Flyer badged CWC. It has a few issues in the correctness department, but we're working on them.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2017)

My Sweetie's Western Flyer is a 1959 Huffy built


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 7, 2017)

Cleveland Welding built 1940 Bent tank frame Western Flyer.


----------



## vincev (Jun 7, 2017)

My ugly X-53................................................


----------



## mrg (Jun 8, 2017)

36 WF


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 8, 2017)

Very cool thread! Here's mine. Haven't had time to clean it up yet, but I've been itching too. Joe


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2017)

So we have seen four manufacturers so far: Murray, Huffy, CWC, Shelby, are there any Snyder built Western Flyers?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2017)

Its Thursday


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Its Thursday




What about Colson? Did they make Western Flyers?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> What about Colson? Did they make Western Flyers?



I plead the "fif"


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2017)

I _was_ gonna save this for next week's Western Flyer Wednesday. Oh well....screw it. Anyone ever seen one of these?? :eek: @sm2501


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I _was_ gonna save this for next week's Western Flyer Wednesday. Oh well....screw it. Anyone ever seen one of these?? :eek: @sm2501




I wondered if this was another Wednesday thread that is not Day specific…




Shelby built Western Flyer


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 8, 2017)

fordmike, That looks almost identical to an old Colson tandem. The only difference I can see is there's one extra bar between the front 2 down tubes on the Western Flyer


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 8, 2017)

I picked up an x53 a couple months ago. Mine's the red & chrome. I saw someone say that color has to be a 53-55. Anyone know if that's the case? I've seen them in several different color combos


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2017)

SchwinnSchwing said:


> fordmike, That looks almost identical to an old Colson tandem. The only difference I can see is there's one extra bar between the front 2 down tubes on the Western Flyer
> 
> View attachment 478639



Good eye! Yeah, I did know it was a 38-41-ish Colson tandem. That's exactly why I tagged the Colson Guru Scott McCaskey
Until recently I never knew there were any Western Flyer badged Colsons.


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 8, 2017)

So were they made by Colson FOR Western Flyer? I wonder if the extra down tube, cross brace was a requirement just so there was SOME thing to set them apart. I also just realized they're rear steer. That's on my wish list. A rear steer tandem. Don't care about make.  Just want one


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2017)

brwstrmgmt said:


> View attachment 478658 View attachment 478659 View attachment 478660 View attachment 478661 View attachment 478662 View attachment 478663



@slick


----------



## vincev (Jun 8, 2017)

According to Dave's theory this thread needs to be locked until next Wednesday.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2017)

vincev said:


> According to Dave's theory this thread needs to be locked until next Wednesday.



This couldn't be a daily thread or it would be locked...
Here's a Western Flyer for the Thursday thread:


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 8, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> This couldn't be a daily thread or it would be locked...
> Here's a Western Flyer for the Thursday thread:
> View attachment 478705 View attachment 478706




That's my  old bike, a 1940 Shelby built bike. I sold it awhile back to another CABE member.


----------



## Boris (Jun 8, 2017)

vincev said:


> According to Dave's theory this thread needs to be locked until next Wednesday.



Not my theory! I don't know why it's not locked? I'm just going off of what I read. I honestly don't even give a rats ass.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tankless-tuesday-thread-locked.107414/
The guy asked a question in the other thread, I answered it because nobody else seemed to be answering it. THE END!


----------



## vincev (Jun 8, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Not my theory! I don't know why it's not locked? I'm just going off of what I read. I honestly don't even give a rats ass.
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tankless-tuesday-thread-locked.107414/
> The guy asked a question in the other thread, I answered it because nobody else seemed to be answering it. THE END!



EXCUSE ME ! Are we a little touchy today? Wrong time of the month ?


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 8, 2017)

Ok guys lets just start a new thread, easy!yes it is thursday today and tomorrow is Friday Thank God.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 8, 2017)

brwstrmgmt said:


> View attachment 478658



Those bars are pretty trippy. Is that what they came with? I could see running those on my twin


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2017)

SchwinnSchwing said:


> Those bars are pretty trippy. Is that what they came with? I could see running those on my twin



Specific to some deluxe prewar Shelbys & very pricey nowadays. A set just sold on eBay for over $900:eek:


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Specific to some deluxe prewar Shelbys & very pricey nowadays. A set just sold on eBay for over $900:eek:



yea, $900 is ridiculous. I'm not that much of a purist when it comes to bikes. I could just pay a guy that's already making custom bars to reproduce them as close as possible for about a 1/5 of that cost


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, there are repops available, but when working on an original bike repop just isn't gonna cut it. Some bikes are in a whole other level than most. Many of my bikes cost less than those bars alone!


----------



## Boris (Jun 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I _was_ gonna save this for next week's Western Flyer Wednesday. Oh well....screw it. Anyone ever seen one of these?? :eek: @sm2501
> View attachment 478610




Nope.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Nope.



 Nope? That's it? Nope???


----------



## Boris (Jun 9, 2017)

I'd say I'm doing pretty good with just "Nope" on this Western Flyer Wednesday thread.......what with it being Friday and all.


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd say I'm doing pretty good with just "Nope" on this Western Flyer Wednesday thread.......what with it being Friday and all.



Save your reply until Wednesday !


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 9, 2017)

Late pic...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 9, 2017)

Hay !!!!!! today is not Wednesday


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2017)

Ok @Dave Marko I'll stick to the rules and save the other couple pics for next week. They're pretty good too


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2017)

ok screw Wednesday if you have a Western Flyer post it any day of the week because some of the owner's of these bikes don't know what day it is anyway!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> ok screw Wednesday if you have a Western Flyer post it any day of the week because some of the owner's of these bikes don't know what day it is anyway!




Screw Wednesday… Also known as hump day...


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 14, 2017)

My freshly serviced 1942 Cleveland Welding built Western Flyer.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 14, 2017)

1938 Shelby-built 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 14, 2017)

Whoops



Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 14, 2017)

1940 Dayton-built



Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 14, 2017)

Super...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Ok @Dave Marko I'll stick to the rules and save the other couple pics for next week. They're pretty good too



bump Reminder for @fordmike65 


 
Sweetie said, "No Fenders"


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you for that Mike! the only catalog pic I have seen of my Western Flyer.
Mine was ordered Heavy Duty





@Jarod24


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Thank you for that Mike! the only catalog pic I have seen of my Western Flyer.
> Mine was ordered Heavy Duty
> 
> 
> ...



Well...not _quite _the same bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>



@CWCMAN
@John
@Freqman1


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Well...not _quite _the same bike




No. The year would be right for a 40 the frame with the straight down tube and curved "stays" is the only one I have seen. No springer forks, mine has the "swan" heavy-duty truss forks, heavy-duty axles and hubs.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> No. The year would be right for a 40 the frame with the straight down tube and curved "stays" is the only one I have seen. No springer forks, mine has the "swan" heavy-duty truss forks, heavy-duty axles and hubs.



Being a "4-gill", I don't believe it's the same frame.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Being a "4-gill", I don't believe it's the same frame.




I don't know. Take off the tank and the rack and the lights… Mine is even painted the same...??



@cyclingday
@39zep
@mrg


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2017)

@tripple3 
I have a couple more. Should I wait til next Wednesday?


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 14, 2017)

Not the same frame Mark


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @tripple3
> I have a couple more. Should I wait til next Wednesday?




That's up to you.
I am always anxious to see more but I can also wait...


----------



## mrg (Jun 14, 2017)

WF CWC tall tank


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 14, 2017)

Western Flyer Golden Flyer next to my repop proof frame CWC!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I don't know. Take off the tank and the rack and the lights… Mine is even painted the same...??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the same frame. Head tube is taller (same as girls) on a Four Gill. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Not the same frame Mark






Freqman1 said:


> Not the same frame. Head tube is taller (same as girls) on a Four Gill. V/r Shawn



Thanks for replies.
It's no longer screw Wednesday....


----------



## whizzer kid (Jun 15, 2017)

Day late,
Missed this conversation  yesterday ..
this one is close to that advertisement.
I'm glad the original owner never had battery's stored in the tank or persons twin lights for long enough for any damage . Talk about two nearly impossible parts to find !
 This '40 WF ride's so nice !!


----------



## stezell (Jun 23, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Cleveland Welding built 1940 Bent tank frame Western Flyer.
> 
> View attachment 478283



It still looks good Chris.


----------



## Boris (Jun 29, 2017)

Who might be the manufacturer of this a Western Flyer? That's what the badge says. Sprocket sure is. Looks like a 1940 CW serial number, but I can't seem to find any photos of one with the curved down tube like this.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Who might be the manufacturer of this a Western Flyer? That's what the badge says. Sprocket sure is. Looks like a 1940 CW serial number, but I can't seem to find any photos of one with the curved down tube like this.
> View attachment 489262 View attachment 489263



Most def CWC. Curved downtube? Looks straight to me.


----------



## Boris (Jun 29, 2017)

Oops, sorry I got that backwards. All the photos I saw were of curved downtubes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2017)

How about another cool catalog pic on this Western Flyer Wednesday




@kreika
@Robertriley


----------



## kreika (Aug 16, 2017)

Cool ad! Western Flyer sure used "Rocket" a lot. Rocket bike, tank, beaded fenders. Wish they had a close up of the shroud's  "Western Flyer" lettering!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2017)

Bump the _Hump_day Flyers
Check this Beauty!


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hump Day Bump the old Western Flyer thread with a pic of @charnleybob 's beauty!
And tag Jeff @39zep for some pics of his Supreme, please.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2020)

1939 Shelby


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 4, 2020)

They are still together.


----------



## mike j (Mar 4, 2020)

....


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 4, 2020)

my  wqestern flyer I know  nothing about it  but it has a  western flyer head badge


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 4, 2020)

37 WF


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 4, 2020)

'48 Western Flyer


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Mar 4, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> 1939 Shelby
> 
> View attachment 1150396
> 
> View attachment 1150397



Beauty!! I sold mine at the memory lanes show last spring...


----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2020)

Wow haven't seen this thread in a while so thought I'd throw this 36 WF ( CWC ) up again!


----------



## JRE (Mar 4, 2020)

My 37 Shelby built Western Flyer


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hump-day bump another Wednesday Thread.



Washed and Waxed Wednesday! HA


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2021)

Western Flyer Wednesday, in ALL CAPS.
Sweetie and i rode Western Flyers up-and-over Mt. Tam. July 28, 2019
with Loren, Ted @tryder  and Chris @fat tire trader 
to Rudy's "Museum" @RUDY CONTRATTI 
Super-Awesome Day!!!
















Check out the tires/slicks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2021)

1935 Shelby


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 20, 2021)

_


1937_/8 Shelby made Western Flyer


----------



## mrg (Jan 20, 2021)

This bike hasn’t been out much but a rare 42 CWC built “all American” ( Hawthorn ) framed Western Flyer!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 20, 2021)

Shelby Built W/F


----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2021)

36 CWC bent tank Western Flyer Klunker


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 13, 2021)

Buy it on Saturday at,
Akron OH. B.show (2018)
 And sold next day (Sunday) Tooo. 
my buddy..

A.Muñiz from P.R. then he play here and there & you know the rest... 

1937 W.flyer. nice bike.!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2021)

It's Wednesday, hump-day!
Love Western Flyers!
Here's an early WF by Shelby posted in 2019 by @Hollywood Bicycle








						Shelby Western Flyer 1930's  I. D. help | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Can anyone help in determining the year and model of this Shelby Western Flyer? It has stainless steel “rain gutter” fenders, a chrome front fork, Torrington handlebars, New Departure front hub, Morrow rear hub, Troxel saddle, closed ends front fork (for hub), and  by the holes in the front...




					thecabe.com


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 24, 2021)

NOTHER ONE


----------



## crazyhawk (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## friendofthedevil (Feb 24, 2021)

Here's mine.  Mid fifties Monark built.



In front of the Historical Society's Circus Train project.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 24, 2021)

'48 Western Flyer CWC built.


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 24, 2021)

Love this Western Flyer by Huffman.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Threespeedmafia (Feb 24, 2021)

My son's Western Flyer


----------



## St.Peter (Feb 25, 2021)

I know, I gotta fix those green wheels.


----------



## mrg (Feb 25, 2021)

And your calendar, today is Thursday!


----------

